# armoured shrimp



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

well i have one....and am struggling to find much info on them,
and not understanding the moulting either! 
any info appreciated! : victory:


----------



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Rach, Dan here, not Jen.
I think you will find them shy and possibly just in one place filtering food out of the water alla ickle shrimps.
As to moulting they re arthropods- not sure of specific family or species and so moult to grow. the hard outer caseing peels off, they struggle out of it and are all soft and vulnerable-and prey for the right kind of fish and the new "armour" takes a little time to harden off, and is the next size up. Any qureies where google doesnt throw up a result, try aquariums-the one in plymouth is good (think its the national marine aquarium) or Natural history museum. The boffins love a chinwag on their prefered species (my aunt was one!)
Snakes great Hope you are all well
Dan


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks dan, yeah only seen him once since got him home! 
and that was when i was up at 2am. 
so its normal for him to just stay in the same place all day? keep thinking he's gone and died!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

http://ukshrimp.co.uk/filter-feeding-shrimp-species-profiles/african-filter-shrimp-atya-gabonensis

Best care sheet on the net! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks esfa, didnt find that one when i looked!


----------



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

Jen here now...Lol!

I'm gonna make Dan get his own username if he wants to keep posting on here. Chatting to you is more than fine  but I know what Dan is like...Has a mouth on him. Can't be letting him cause truoble in my name!:lol2:

So no chance of pics then?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

SkyGreen said:


> Jen here now...Lol!
> 
> I'm gonna make Dan get his own username if he wants to keep posting on here. Chatting to you is more than fine  but I know what Dan is like...Has a mouth on him. Can't be letting him cause truoble in my name!:lol2:
> 
> So no chance of pics then?


:lol2: err seen as ive only seen him once...not really any chance no!
when i see him ill try get one, but could be quite some time :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Try making the water flow onto a log or something where it's easy to see. He'll just sit on top of the log fanning away.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Try making the water flow onto a log or something where it's easy to see. He'll just sit on top of the log fanning away.


ok thanks for that, i have noticed he's been climbing up the plants to sit near the top where its flowing round faster. 
i crumbled up some tablet food earlier so it was dust and dropped it in the flow so hopefully he got some! 
i will make him a better place to sit! 
he's actually been out today so thats an improvement!


----------

